# Fleche Wallonne 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 278996​
Fleche Wallonne is one of the great classics. Memorable for me was the win by Cadel Evans in 2010 while wearing the World Champion's kit and doing it honor. Other recent winners include Alejandro Valverde (2006), Phillippe Gilbert (2011) and most recently Joaquin Rodriguez last year.

Cadel will not be in the field this year and Rodriguez is questionable. So it's looking like Gilbert (BMC) and Valverde (Movistar) will be the only returning victors. Some of those lined-up against them include Peter Sagan (Cannondale), Maxime Monfort (RadioShack Leopard Trek), DeGendt and Westra (Vacansoleil-DCM) and a stacked team from Saxo-Tinkoff including Contador, Roche and newly minted Amstel Gold Race winner Kreuziger. 

I suspect Saxo want this win. 

Some others worth watching are Albasini (Orica-GreenEdge), Quintana (Movistar), Ulissi (Lampre-Merida) and Martin (Garmin-Sharp) among others.

Startlist / Startlijst :
Startlist La Flche Wallonne 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

The Map:

View attachment 278997​
The Profile:

View attachment 278998​
Press:
Flèche Wallonne - 2013

Sagan To Take In Fleche Wallone Before Taking A Break | Cyclingnews.com

Contador Confirmed For Flèche Wallonne And Liège-Bastogne-Liège | Cyclingnews.com

Rodriguez Questionable For Flèche Wallonne | Cyclingnews.com

RodrÃ­guez Confirmed For FlÃ¨che Wallonne | Cyclingnews.com

Bartoli: The Mur Is The Toughest Climb In The Ardennes | Cyclingnews.com

Fuglsang In Tune For FlÃ¨che Wallonne | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Forget the analysis, I can't go with anyone but Gilbert here. This is is probably his favorite and most important race of the year. Others might be the favorites and even make sense, but I'm pulling for him all of the way on this one.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Gotta go with Gilbert here as well.

Only question will he beat my time I set up the Huy this summer?
View attachment 279005


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Normally a tactically quite boring race which ends with the break being caught at the bottom of the 1400 m Mur.
Unless your team has the magic potion and the others don't that is.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I see Ryder is participating. Got to root for him to win.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

kbwh said:


> Normally a tactically quite boring race which ends with the break being caught at the bottom of the 1400 m Mur.
> Unless your team has the magic potion and the others don't that is.


What'r you talking about? That was completely normal. lol

Didn't LA win this race two years later arriving at the bottom of the Muur with one other rider (French guy on GAN) ?

I think Rik Verbrugghe smashed everyone at this race a year or two later too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

kbwh said:


> Normally a tactically quite boring race which ends with the break being caught at the bottom of the 1400 m Mur.
> Unless your team has the magic potion and the others don't that is.


Where Bjarne cut his 60% teeth


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> Forget the analysis, I can't go with anyone but Gilbert here. This is is probably his favorite and most important race of the year. Others might be the favorites and even make sense, but I'm pulling for him all of the way on this one.


too many trips up the Mur de Huy for Sagan. I'll stick with Gilbert, I was close last week.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am going to keep picking Gilbert till he wins. Valverde would be my second pick.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Normally a tactically quite boring race which ends with the break being caught at the bottom of the 1400 m Mur.
> Unless your team has the magic potion and the others don't that is.


That team must've trained harder than the other teams for that race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Roche for the upset!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*J-Rod in the race...*

It is now looking like J-Rod will race in the Flèche despite previous reports to the contrary. Normally, Rodriguez is the man on an uphill finish like the Mur - anyone want to change their winner prognosis in light of this news?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

locobaylor said:


> That team must've trained harder than the other teams for that race.


I'm just always amused that they talk about Johann's doping past but rarely ever discuss other DS's


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ferretti somehow always managed to fly under that radar. But if you're in the know you know.

Maybe I should see a lot of the race. Ever once and again it turns tactical. 10 m/s crosswinds from the start but a headwind on the approach to Huy, according to inrng. Nordhaug says won't go on the attack like he did with Hesjedal last year, but wait for the Mur. 

Btw Norwegian TV2 don't call Hesjedal Ryder, but Reidar.  They figured that with such a fine Norwegian surname he needed a fine Norwegian first name too.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

love4himies said:


> I see Ryder is participating. Got to root for him to win.


Ryder is not the explosive kind. Not his style unless he has a sizeable lead at the bottom of the mur.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Three Canadians riding today:

Ryder Hesjedal
Christian Meier
Will Routley

Good luck to you!





MG537 said:


> Ryder is not the explosive kind. Not his style unless he has a sizeable lead at the bottom of the mur.


I don't expect him it win, but I still would _like_ him to.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

So far, breaks and counters by the peloton. BMC at the front for Gilbert...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

32km to go and Ten Dam and Bardet are trying thier luck.
BMC appears to be weakening while Sky is coming on...


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

@17 km. 20 secs to Ten Dam & Geschke


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

12km...here comes the Peloton


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy Schleck dropped...Astana in the driver's seat...


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Hello Mur de Huy


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Go Saxo


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Less than 10 km and the final climb of the Mur and Saxo Tinkoff have taken command.
Andy Schleck has caught back up!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Gilbert makes his move and Sagan can't stick with him!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Results*

Daniel Moreno of Katusha takes the win!

Henao (Sky) or Betancur (AG2R) almost had it, but Moreno was the faster man today.

Frustration time for Belgium and Phillippe Gilbert (BMC) who was so close he could have tasted it. After working his way up the final ascent of the Mur de Huy and breaking Peter Sagan (Cannondale), the World Champ's legs were done and a largish group scooted past him 200 meters from the end.

Dan Martin (Garmin-Sharp) gets a respectable fourth place after coming back from a mechanical.

Appears Andy Schleck has finished a race! Will the wonders never cease?

Fat times for Katusha, Sky and AG2R - somewhat disappointing ones for Saxo...

And what of Fuglsang and his prospects of retaining a leadership role at Astana - does it seem like his results warrent his rank within the team?

*So here's your top ten*:
1) Daniel Moreno (Katusha) 
2) Sergio Henao (Sky)
3) Carlos Betancur (AG2R La Mondiale) 
4) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp) 
5) Michal Kwiatkowski (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) 
6) Joaquim Rodriguez (Katusha) 
7) Alejandro Valverde (Movistar) 
8) Igor Anton (Euskaltel-Euskadi)
9) Bauke Mollema (Blanco)
10) Rinaldo Nocentini (AG2R La Mondiale)

La FlÃ¨che Wallonne Results | Cyclingnews.com

Betancur: I Wanted To Race Like Joaquim Rodríguez | Cyclingnews.com

Gilbert Exposed By Truth Of Mur De Huy At Flèche Wallonne | Cyclingnews.com

Dan Martin Pleased With La Flèche Wallonne Finish | Cyclingnews.com

Contador: I Couldn't Find A Good Rhythm | Cyclingnews.com

Belgium Nears Worst Classics Crisis Since 1945 | Cyclingnews.com

Great race, but now on to Liège - Bastogne - Liège!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish I could watch it. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Daniel was brilliant up to the line!

Thanks Lost V for thread hosting...now, off to work (and I'm exhausted


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Love that steep ass climb right at the finish. Wish more races had them!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

LostViking said:


> Great race


I would respectfully disagree with this assessment... when a group of 40+ arrives at the finish of a classic, it's disappointing. I much prefer watching an aggressive, attacking race that splinters the field and leaves only a small group at the end. 

Sure, BMC had the legs to ride tempo and keep the breaks in check, even though Gilbert couldn't deliver. Still, boring racing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Henao, Henao!! Don't dream it's over.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

love4himies said:


> I wish I could watch it. Thanks for keeping us updated.


You can if you have internet and visit cyclingfans.com


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Seems like Sagan needs a long rest.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Seems like Sagan needs a long rest.


Agreed. The same goes for Contador too. I think both riders said they were gassed prior to the race and would be taking a long break afterwards.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> You can if you have internet and visit cyclingfans.com


Some people have this thing called _work. _


----------

